# Verkaufe  PC



## lars159 (16. Juni 2014)

AMD Phenom 2 X6 T1055
12 GB Ram 
500 GB HDD
ASUS M4A87TD
GTX 460 1GB
ASUS DVD Neu
550 WATT Netzteil Neu

Warte auf Angebote und Interesse


----------



## S0l4ris451 (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo, und zwar würde ich gern wissen ob sich dein pc für battlefield 3 eignet?


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2014)

S0l4ris451 schrieb:


> Hallo, und zwar würde ich gern wissen ob sich dein pc für battlefield 3 eignet?



nein.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein.



ich hab Bf3 mit ner 6850 und nem übertakteten 955er auf hohen Einstellungen gespielt. Also ich find den PC kann man dafür schon gebrauchen.


----------



## EngelEngelchen (25. Juli 2014)

> Ihr wollt wissen, ob  ihr Battlefield 3 mit eurer Grafikkarte unter maximalen Details spielen  könnt? Wir verraten es euch. Wenn ihr beispielsweise mit 1.920 x 1.080,  4xMSAA und 16:1 AF spielen wollt, solltet ihr mindestens eine GeForce  560 euer Eigen nennen. Diese schafft im Durchschnitt 24,8 Frames pro  Sekunde. Damit ist Battlefield 3 gerade noch spielbar. Die *Radeon HD  6850*, die *GeForce GTX 460* und die GTS 450 liefern unter den o.g.  Einstellungen Werte *unter durchschnittlich 22 FPS*. Wer eine GeForce 560  Ti eingebaut hat, freut sich hingegen über durchschnittlich 27,2 FPS.  Die Radeon HD 6950 kommt auf 28,9 FPS, die Radeon HD 6970 auf 32,4, die  GTX 57 auch 32,9 und die GTX 580 auf 36,5 FPS.



Von hier: PCGames.de

Wenn man seine Anforderungen zurückschraubt und nicht vor hat, auf Ultra mit  4xMSAA und 16:1 AF zu spielen sollte es gehen. Ist halt die Frage warum man den PC sonst noch kauft. Dieser Phenom war ja nie der stärkste und ist bei aktuellen Grafikkarten definitiv ein stark limitierender Faktor.

@*lars159*: Magst du vielleicht noch sagen, welches Netzteil genau du hast?


----------



## CoDBFgamer (29. Juli 2014)

Bist du auch bereit die Komponenten einzeln zu verkaufen?


----------

